# Miniature Golf Course Development Fees



## fatboy

The title says it all. Have any of you had a new mini golf course come into our are recently If so how did you calculate the development/impact fees? Storm water fee is easy, we use the impervious area anyway. But that eve transportation, Police and Fire.

Occupant load for fixture calculation, proposed 36 hole course, assume 2 or 4 persons per hole?


----------



## Rick18071

That sounds fair for an occupant load but I would have the architect make it first then you can agree or not agree.


----------



## cda

I would worry more about the main building.

How do you treat a community pool, tennis courts, park, commerical parking lot, as far as impact fees??

I take it the mini golf is totally outside?


----------



## fatboy

Yes, it is.

The only pools not associated with a new residential use were built by the City, and in the past we did not charge ourselves impact fees, we do now. The other uses you mentioned are associated with a larger use.

With potentially 72-144 new occupants where there were none before, it will impact the area, new additional traffic, impervious surfaces, Police, Fire? Unfortunately, all these fees in this jurisdiction are based on building square footage.


----------



## fatboy

So, here's a thought. Assume the 4 putters per the 36 holes, so occupant load of 144. With exercise rooms at 50 sq ft per occupant, we could assume this has the same impact as a 7,200 sq ft exercise center?


----------



## cda

Ok was trying to think similar set ups,

Where you have a main building and large area

Outside Go cart track

Paid parking lot, not associated with a building, golf driving range only,

There must be other similar projects that have come up


----------



## BSSTG

Greetings,

 I know this isn't the question but I've been kind of anxious to see plans for a mini golf to see how the accessibility is handled nowadays.

BS


----------



## cda

BSSTG said:
			
		

> Greetings, I know this isn't the question but I've been kind of anxious to see plans for a mini golf to see how the accessibility is handled nowadays.
> 
> BS


How is it done on a regular golf course??


----------



## north star

*# : # : #*



Here is some reading on the matter of ADA Compliance &

Miniature Golf Courses:



Article # 1:  *http://cnsnews.com/news/article/new-disability-regs-limit-slope-mini-golf-holes-require-businesses-admit-mini-horses*

Article # 2: *http://www.adatitleiii.com/2012/06/highlights-from-access-board-webinar-on-new-ada-mini-golf-course-requirements/*



One of the Articles mentions the use of "Guide Horses"

being used \ allowed  vs.  "Guide Dogs" for the blind.



*# : # : #*


----------



## BSSTG

cda said:
			
		

> How is it done on a regular golf course??


Greetings,

From the Texas Accessibility Standard which is 100% compliant with 2010 ADA

1006 Golf Facilities

1006.1 General. Golf facilities shall comply with 1006.

1006.2 Accessible Routes. Accessible routes serving teeing grounds, practice teeing grounds, putting greens, practice putting greens, teeing stations at driving ranges, course weather shelters, golf car rental areas, bag drop areas, and course toilet rooms shall comply with Chapter 4 and shall be 48 inches (1220 mm) wide minimum. Where handrails are provided, accessible routes shall be 60 inches (1525 mm) wide minimum.

EXCEPTION: Handrails shall not be required on golf courses. Where handrails are provided on golf courses, the handrails shall not be required to comply with 505.

190

2012 Texas Accessibility Standards ● Effective March 15, 2012 ● Texas Department of Licensing and Regulation

Advisory 1006.2 Accessible Routes. The 48 inch (1220 mm) minimum width for the accessible route is necessary to ensure passage of a golf car on either the accessible route or the golf car passage. This is important where the accessible route is used to connect the golf car rental area, bag drop areas, practice putting greens, practice teeing grounds, course toilet rooms, and course weather shelters. These are areas outside the boundary of the golf course, but are areas where an individual using an adapted golf car may travel. A golf car passage may not be substituted for other accessible routes to be located outside the boundary of the course. For example, an accessible route connecting an accessible parking space to the entrance of a golf course clubhouse is not covered by this provision. Providing a golf car passage will permit a person that uses a golf car to practice driving a golf ball from the same position and stance used when playing the game. Additionally, the space required for a person using a golf car to enter and maneuver within the teeing stations required to be accessible should be considered.

1006.3 Golf Car Passages. Golf car passages shall comply with 1006.3.

1006.3.1 Clear Width. The clear width of golf car passages shall be 48 inches (1220 mm) minimum.

1006.3.2 Barriers. Where curbs or other constructed barriers prevent golf cars from entering a fairway, openings 60 inches (1525 mm) wide minimum shall be provided at intervals not to exceed 75 yards (69 m).

1006.4 Weather Shelters. A clear floor or ground space 60 inches (1525 mm) minimum by 96 inches (2440 mm) minimum shall be provided within weather shelters.

1007 Miniature Golf Facilities

1007.1 General. Miniature golf facilities shall comply with 1007.

1007.2 Accessible Routes. Accessible routes serving holes on miniature golf courses shall comply with Chapter 4. Accessible routes located on playing surfaces of miniature golf holes shall be permitted to use the exceptions in 1007.2.

EXCEPTIONS:

1. Playing surfaces shall not be required to comply with 302.2.

2. Where accessible routes intersect playing surfaces of holes, a 1 inch (25 mm) maximum curb shall be permitted for a width of 32 inches (815 mm) minimum.

3. A slope not steeper than 1:4 for a 4 inch (100 mm) maximum rise shall be permitted.

4. Ramp landing slopes specified by 405.7.1 shall be permitted to be 1:20 maximum.

5. Ramp landing length specified by 405.7.3 shall be permitted to be 48 inches (1220 mm) long minimum.

6. Ramp landing size specified by 405.7.4 shall be permitted to be 48 inches (1220 mm) minimum by 60 inches (1525 mm) minimum.

7. Handrails shall not be required on holes. Where handrails are provided on holes, the handrails shall not be required to comply with 505.

1007.3 Miniature Golf Holes. Miniature golf holes shall comply with 1007.3.

1007.3.1 Start of Play. A clear floor or ground space 48 inches (1220 mm) minimum by 60 inches (1525 mm) minimum with slopes not steeper than 1:48 shall be provided at the start of play.

191

2012 Texas Accessibility Standards ● Effective March 15, 2012 ● Texas Department of Licensing and Regulation

1007.3.2 Golf Club Reach Range Area. All areas within holes where golf balls rest shall be within 36 inches (915 mm) maximum of a clear floor or ground space 36 inches (915 mm) wide minimum and 48 inches (1220 mm) long minimum having a running slope not steeper than 1:20. The clear floor or ground space shall be served by an accessible route. Advisory 1007.3.2 Golf Club Reach Range Area. The golf club reach range applies to all holes required to be accessible. This includes accessible routes provided adjacent to or, where provided, on the playing surface of the hole.

Figure 1007.3.2 Golf Club Reach Range Area

there is a dwg that did not copy on the "reach range area". but you get the idea.

BSSTG


----------



## cda

So what happens when the ball lands in the sand trap???


----------



## fatboy

Focus Folks...........this thread is not about accessibility, it's about development/impact fees..........interesting diversion.........but would really like to see it focus on the OP.


----------



## Harris Minigolf

fatboy said:
			
		

> The title says it all. Have any of you had a new mini golf course come into our are recently If so how did you calculate the development/impact fees? Storm water fee is easy, we use the impervious area anyway. But that eve transportation, Police and Fire.Occupant load for fixture calculation, proposed 36 hole course, assume 2 or 4 persons per hole?


I might be able to help.  I am a mini golf course developer.  I have had to produce impervious surface calculations.  Usage for sewer and septic can be tricky because even though a course can do about 96 people per hour(100% capacity), most are not going to need the rest room.  Typical parking requirements are 2 parking spaces per mini golf hole.  That might help you with usage a bit.  Most traffic impact is during off-peak hours.  If you have other questions that I can help with just ask.


----------



## cda

Harris Minigolf said:
			
		

> I might be able to help.  I am a mini golf course developer.  I have had to produce impervious surface calculations.  Usage for sewer and septic can be tricky because even though a course can do about 96 people per hour(100% capacity), most are not going to need the rest room.  Typical parking requirements are 2 parking spaces per mini golf hole.  That might help you with usage a bit.  Most traffic impact is during off-peak hours.  If you have other questions that I can help with just ask.


Welcome Harris!!!

We have been lacking a miniature golf expert on this site.


----------



## fatboy

Thanks Harris Minigolf!

I have been instructed to use the square footage of what ever building is submitted. So, looks like it would be one accessible unisex restroom, and minimal other impact fees.


----------



## steveray

FB...How do you get one restroom?


----------



## fatboy

Maybe a 200 square foot building for employees, less than 15 occupants, one unisex restroom required. 2902.2 Exception 2.


----------



## steveray

"With potentially 72-144 new occupants....."?


----------



## fatboy

That was my early number, based on assumptions. I was instructed by my boss to only consider the building that would be built.


----------



## cda

steveray said:
			
		

> "With potentially 72-144 new occupants....."?


I am sure the business would love to see those numbers

Maybe on a tournament day??

Plus with those numbers, people would be wanting to play ahead.


----------



## cda

steveray said:
			
		

> "With potentially 72-144 new occupants....."?


I am sure the business would love to see those numbers

Maybe on a tournament day??

Plus with those numbers, people would be wanting to play ahead.


----------



## fatboy

Our new expert came in around there. Like any business, there are highs and lows. I was just trying to more accurately assess the impacts. But, my dog got pulled from the fight..........


----------



## north star

*= = * * =*

FB,

Did your dog bite anyone before he got pulled ?   

*= * * = =*


----------



## fatboy

Not that I know of............but my pup has been pushing the envelope with the management.......


----------



## Harris Minigolf

fatboy said:
			
		

> Thanks Harris Minigolf!I have been instructed to use the square footage of what ever building is submitted. So, looks like it would be one accessible unisex restroom, and minimal other impact fees.


I just joined to answer your question.  :grin:

That is pretty much the norm.  Depending on what amenities are in the club house it might increase the need for separate bathrooms, parking and other impact fees.

Normal length of stay for mini golf is about 45 minutes to maybe 2 hours max.

I am more than happy to help!


----------



## north star

*$ ~ ! ~ $*



Harris Minigolf,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum !    

This place absolutely rocks !

If you have, or are enjoying your experience on here, ...might

I also encourage you to spread the word to your colleagues &

associates about this Forum.........Also, ...would you please consider

joining this Forum by becoming a Sawhorse [ <-----  a paid

subscription member,  i.e. - $60.00 for 2 yrs.   ] !

Thanks for your consideration  &  your input !



*$ ~ ! ~ $ *


----------



## Mark K

The fees cannot be out of balance with the actual cost to the City.  For example it is not appropriate to collect fees for road improvements when the road improvement project will be across town.  Thus it is unclear how you can come up with one cost per square foot fee that is appropriate for all buildings in the town.


----------



## fatboy

Thankfully, I don't.........they have "fee studies" that do. I was just trying to come up with an equitable answer for a proposed project.


----------

